# 3.2 v6 battery location?



## JohnPinchin (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry if I'm being really dim - i know I am...

I just went to check the battery and following the instructions in the manual and everywhere I look online....

Remove the big plastic battery cover.... and nothing.

I've just spent half an hour hunting and if it's there it is very well hidden.

What am I doing wrong?

Many many thanks!
John


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont yet own a TT so forgive me if im wrong but isnt it in the boot in the spare wheel well?


----------



## JohnPinchin (May 3, 2010)

I'll have a look but I don't think so - everything i read says it under the bonnet.


----------



## AnthonyTT (Jun 19, 2010)

it should be in the boot, to the left side by the spare wheel well.


----------



## JohnPinchin (May 3, 2010)

Found it!

Lol how stupid do I feel!

(no idea what the manual is talking about though!)

Thanks guys much appreciated!!!


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Does this mean i qualify for researchin the TT enough before i buy? lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Where has my spare wheel gone.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe it helps with weight distribution, being a v6 en all. Just hope u don't get a BIG puncture!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

JohnPinchin said:


> I'll have a look but I don't think so - everything i read says it under the bonnet.


Poor chap.

BATTERY FOR V6:
1. Its specific to our V6s.

Go to your boot. Lift the whole cover up and out. Then remove the shelf with the tools etc. There is NO Spare wheel, its merely tools etc and a tyre repair kit.

You will then find the batter to your left ish. Was on my LHD. I assume layout to be similar.

REASON:

1. Weight distribution
2. Recommend S5005 lower weight but stronger battery by Bosch. It has a longer warranty too. Just drill a new hole in the bracket to keep it ^tight fitted in the space.
Most documentation will be generic for the TTs.

If you have a PUNCTURE
Dont panic. The spray should work. If its large, its always better getting RAC or AA etc help. I have Michelin ONWAY. They replace your tyres for you at a significant discount, within the warranty period it tends to be totally FREE.

Best wishes and Ciao


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Recommend S5005 lower weight but stronger battery by Bosch.


I thought the Bosch S5s weren't AGM. The V6 is supposed to only have an AGM battery as it's mounted inside the passenger compartment. Something to do with safety in a crash.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Spandex said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Recommend S5005 lower weight but stronger battery by Bosch.
> ...


That's incorrect. It is not in the passenger compartment. It's in it's own zone. In the trunk/boot.

So there is no need for this measure. Most Water batteries are well sealed. As is the Bosch.

For the readers wondering:

AGM
AGM and Gel leisure batteries are able to cope with more charge - discharge cycles during their service life and will hold their charge far longer. They are also used for more specialist applications as they do not gas as much as other batteries and are completely leak proof. The AGM batteries also have the advantage of being extremely resistant to vibration

ADDITIONAL bedtime reading:

(BOSCH DIN: 563 400 061)

5 Years Guarantee

Specifications & Dimensions (mm)
Voltage - 12V
Capacity - 63Ah
CCA (EN) - 610A
242L x 175W x 190H

BOSCH SILVER PLUS

Advantages of the Bosch-Battery S5

The BOSCH SILVER PLUS delivers reliable energy supply even on vehicles with above average electrical consumers. With their superior cold start performance even in the most extreme conditions and their huge reserve capacity these batteries set standards which exceed the requirements of the international vehicle manufacturers themselves

BENEFITS OF THE SILVER PLUS

For all classes of vehicles original equipment specifications for today's cars OE specification for high-performance premium vehicles 
30% higher cold cranking power than standard car batteries 
30% higher service life thanks to innovative Power Frame technology 
Minimal self-discharge Reliably guarantees the energy needed for an average number of electrical consumers (electric windows radio air-conditioning) 
Particularly suitable for diesels Most popular and trusted brand in the market place
Longer lifespan due to new Power Frame technology

The new BOSCH SILVER PLUS HIGH PERFORMANCE BATTERY is a class of its own! Be it technology safety service life or comfort: with the new BOSCH SILVER PLUS has put a premium on all-round maximum performance offering an extensive range of types for almost every make of car.!

SERVICE LIFE

The interaction of the calcium-silver alloy optimized grid construction and labyrinth lid reduces the water and electrolyte consumption to a minimum. The result is an extremely low self-discharge Increasing the storage capacity to up to 18 months .The water consumption which is well below the European (EN) standard makes the BOSCH SILVER PLUS absolutely maintenance-free. No need to top up the water no routine checking and no recharging: the pre-filled and charged batteries are immediately ready for use on leaving the works.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think i was first to have 1 fitted in a TT. Modify clamping bracket and job done.
Battery feels very strong all the time which is good for the MCU in the DSG.
Steve


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm afraid as far as the regulations are concerned it is in the passenger compartment (and it's not in it's own 'zone', it's underneath a piece of cardboard). Any car with the battery in the boot should be fitted with an AGM battery as standard and the dealer replacement must be AGM too. Obviously it's up to you what you replace it with, as no one's going to check, but for safety reasons it's supposed to be AGM.


----------

